# Well, I finally got my Persian!



## doodles (Jun 4, 2004)

Taya ( 3 yrs old) lived at a local pet store for about a year and a half after she was given to them by a friend that was pregnant.

The store owners have a male seal point himalayan (?) and a real pretty gray female that lives at the store, too.

Taya was used to a family setting and had a hard time adjusting to the store because so many people were in and out. It made her very nervous so she spent a lot of time hiding. She only seemed to "warm up" to women and even then she was only good for a pat or two before she went back into hiding.

When I went to the store Saturday I saw the gray cat was pregnant and I asked about kittens. The store owners are husband and wife - its a small family store. She really likes cats but he doesnt (he's very clean and doesnt like hair, feathers, dust or anything laying around) and they always "argue" about cats living there. He jokingly offered me the gray cat because he doesnt want to deal with kittens and the messes they may cause. He's not a terrible person, and most of it was in jest... Of course, the lady would have none of that. 

They got into a conversation about the animals they have at the store and she mentioned that if I wanted a cat and didn't mind having an older one she'd sell Taya to me for $50. Because Taya was so shy at the store noone felt she was having a *good* life - plus, only a few days before when the store owners' 3 year old daughter tried to pet her Taya hissed and swatted at her. At that point they felt she could possibly be a danger to customers or their children.

Because I know they keep the three cats in the store bathroom at night and the gray one is pregnant I asked about Taya. They told me it was a possibility, but she had been around Romeo before when she was in heat and she never had a litter.

Thats when I was told if she has kittens they will be himalayan - which is what confused me because I thought she was a persian.

She is NOT the cat in this link: http://flamepointcat.com/p5w01.htm but if you look at the Mom there, thats what Taya looks like.

The store owners let me know if she does have a litter they'd like to have two kittens, which I really have no problem with. I wasn't looking to breed, but I have been interested in having a persian (or whatever ) for quite a while now.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Thats a flame point himalayan. My parents own one, his name is really Casper but they call him DAC short for Dumb *** Cat hehe. Hes a few olives short of a martini.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

That is so great!! I'm jealous.......I WANT A PERSIAN!!!!!!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Congratulations on your new kitty! I agree with Payge, it appears that Taya is a flame-point Himmie. I know the long hair scares a lot of people away, but even with all the hair I have to deal with, I still love my Persian baby.

Pot pictures of Taya when you are able.

Peace,
Mike


----------

